# HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH: Tips, Instructions and Inspiration - 99 cents



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

See also my other e-books:  (1) Good Ole Boys, a novel, (2) A Copyediting Checklist for Novelists, (3) Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist, (4) Living the Dream Checklist:  How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job and (5) Words Rule the World ~ A Collection of Quotes, Volume One.

Within HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH:  TIPS, INSTRUCTIONS AND INSPIRATION, here's help for the Indie-publishing author, should it be needed.

You can go the free route and read all the online information regarding uploading, like Amazon’s KDP and related Kindle Boards and Barnes & Noble’s PubIt! instructions and many other helpful internet websites and blogs--like mine (see LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com)—and learn by doing as you upload e-books for sale.

Or you can buy this quick digest of what I’ve read and learned and put together all in one spot within these 113 pages (when in MSWord version). I love the research, the doing, the sharing of my newfound wealth of info with others.

So if you are not going the traditional publishing route (via agents, editors, publishing house) and wish to be your own gatekeeper/clearinghouse, then this e-book may help you.

A caveat or five: 

(1) My knowledge is by no means complete. I am still learning. 
(2) I only use Amazon and B&N for selling my e-books.  
(3) This handbook does not replace reading all the free introductory materials within Amazon’s KDP (Kindle Direct Publishing), the various Kindle Boards and B&N’s PubIt! instructions, but should help you get to the heart of the matter:  uploading.
(4) I have not used other programs, like Smashwords, or any other program to download e-books, so I do not discuss them herein.
(5) I am a one-woman shop, doing it all myself, with the exception of one cover where I sought out a professional artist. You may wish to hire more help than I did, and that is fine. My route is more self-contained.

PARTIAL Table of Contents

The following is what I have shared with some aspiring authors, and so thought would be of use to others. 

INSPIRATION (33pp)

Why I Love Being an Author
I AM
Seeking Wisdom
Persistency is Key
Take Just One Courageous Step
The Three Bullies
Midyear Resolution 2011
Sharing a Few Websites
Defining Wealth
Defining YOU
Defining Success
Anticipation
The New Math
Our Important Sixth Sense
Be Proud, Authors!
Live More by Your by Your Gut Feelings
Repeat: “I Am in Charge”
For Me, It’s Indie All the Way
My Final Edit Process
If You Could Choose, Who Would You Be?
Our Amazing, Creative, Wonderful, Unknowable Mind
Happy New Year 2012!
Generate Your 2012 Mission Statement (Goals)
My Version of Goal-Setting Is Like My Novel Creation

INSTRUCTIONS re DOWNLOADING (11pp)

How to Indie-Publish (in a Nutshell)
No e-Reader? No Problem . . . .
Kindle Boards Book Profile Tips
Indie-Publishing Tips re Amazon and B&N e-Book Uploads
A Very Basic Tutorial on Uploading e-Books to Amazon and B&N
Just for PubIt!

MENTORS (PEOPLE and BOOKS) (10pp)

And My Thanks Goes Out to . . . 
Take Away at Least One Nugget 
Recommended Reading for Authors
Repeat: “I Am in Charge”
Writing Books I Want to Read

NaNoWriMo (14pp)

Recommend NaNoWriMo Plus Reading For Authors
NaNoWriMo (aka NaNo)
NaNo Tips
My New Characters Woke Me Up Early This Morning
Magical NaNoWriMo
The Beauty of NaNo Lives On
Recap of 2011 NaNo Stats

TIPS FOR AUTHORS (29pp)

About These Grammar Lessons . . . 
What Do Readers Choose to Read?
My Final Edit Process
KDP’s New Lending Library 

Hope this saves you time as you Indie-publish your e-books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Denise, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not a marketing guru or know all the secrets of social media, but this is sound advice:  keep writing.  Having more great books to offer your readership is always a good move.  Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm an avid reader.  I read across almost all the genres.  I love a great book no matter what it may be labeled as.  I like mine with some humor, some life lessons, some great inspirational themes, some insights into the age-old questions of Why are we here?  What is my purpose?  So a psychological bent is always welcomed.

As an author, I try to give my readers all of the above mixed with intellect and a nice smattering of fresh words, maybe even one or two that, while my novel should define each enough to keep some from dashing to the dictionary, they may still consult one to confirm my usage.

On the other hand, the things I as a reader cannot abide, and as an author I am embarrassed for my profession, is stupidity in the plot, in the characters' actions.  While we have all done one thing (or two) without thinking--opening the door without checking to see who it is; walking in the dark to our car alone; etc.--we haven't done five such acts within five days or less.  Neither should our characters.  

Our plots should make sense.  In reality.  You should tie up all threads.  If you mention your main character buys a ticket to France, and we never hear about it again, what purpose did it serve?  Make it necessary to the plot and/or characterization or cut it.

We've got seven-year-olds reading Harry Potter.  We've got multiple police dramas on television.  So research your storyline, your main characters' careers, if you are not actively involved in it yourself.  We are such an informed community nowadays that you can't just slip any ol' thing into your story to get you from one plot point to the next without our readership calling "foul."  There was one book snafu I read about where someone crossed over into Canada from the U.S.  But the story failed to show our traveler paying the toll.  Such a small detail.  But there was fallout.  It was noticed.  And I am here to tell you that it made it to the internet and I am aware of it.  Even though I have no idea which author it was, much less the book title, and it wasn't something from my own pleasure reading.

So, authors, you are writing to a highly sophisticated group.  Remember that as you work your craft.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Indie-publishing is my chosen way.  It allows me total freedom.  It resonates within my heart and soul.

It is not the only game in town, of course.  You may choose to go strictly traditional.  Or a mix of the old and the new.

Whichever way, do what is right for you, what gives you peace.  And success to us all!


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone here had success with contacting established authors directly? I once posted directly on Conn Iggulden's forum and got a reply directly from him!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Indie-publishing isn't hard. No one step is difficult. However, the process has many components, a lot of levels. It takes some perseverance, grit, determination. But we are authors, are we not? We pen one novel over the course of one month (NaNo first-draft version) or over years (like I understand the author of _A Little Death in Dixie _relates). Therefore, IMO, if you create books from sheer imagination to hundreds of pages of prose, then you are probably equipped to handle the ins and outs of Indie-publishing.

It may be a long haul and not a quick ride if you are seeking enough money to keep you at home churning out the novels--that's my greatest desire. So settle in, put on your thinking cap, grab your favorite pen and jot down ideas. Go to your computer and flesh them out. Keep reading. Keep learning. Keep writing.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm on Day 5 of my free campaign within the exclusive Amazon Lending Library and I would recommend it for Indie-publishing newbie authors. This was my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys_, and I'm still wondering where all my readers came from as my social media is limited by my current skills and time allocation. Still, I'm impressed with the tallies. As of this morning of the final day, I have yet to have downloads from France, Spain and Italy--I would love to have reached them. I had a good showing from Germany, the U.K. and the States, with current numbers of 11, 351 and 1555 respectively. Of course, if my totals had capped 5,000 or more, I would have been ecstatic. Overall, I'm happy and satisfied. I got my name out there courtesy of Amazon's freebie promotion--what a great way to introduce myself to a new reader base.

Have a great week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Want further inspiration? Check out my blog on Konrath's success at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/02/snapshot-of-joe-konraths-e-book-success.html. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are awaiting replies from your submissions, why not upload one of your completed works as an e-book now?  Why wait to be "accepted" and then wait further before it becomes a paperback and even more waiting before you see the royalties--or the diminishing advances paid out in installments?  Why just honor only traditional publishing?  Never before has the stigma of self-publishing (hence the old term:  vanity publishing) of the twentieth century had such a beautiful face-lift.  It is called Indie Publishing.  Take the leap.  Make your successful novelist dream come true faster--one step at a time.  Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

What a wonderful era for authors we are in!  I was writing in my 20s, but that was thirty years ago when self-publishing had a huge stigma as the term "vanity press" indicates.  Yes, I would have loved to have been published back then and earning enough money to pay the bills.  Yet . . . I did need more life experience to give my writing a richer fullness.  I am just glad to be invited to the party!  Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm no marketing guru. If you need help there, hire an expert.

Still . . . I share my "marketing" plan here in my blog. http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-marketing-plan.html

Enjoy! Use what rings in your soul.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

First Day of Spring!  Hope you enjoyed it.  I was going to do a NaNo month every season.  Guess it is time again to hit it hard on the creation front.  Good wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my newest favorite quotation, courtesy of Angela James, Carina Press editor: 

Indie publishing is . . . "the new black."


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Denise Barker said:


> Here's my newest favorite quotation, courtesy of Angela James, Carina Press editor:
> 
> Indie publishing is . . . "the new black."


I must say...I absolutely love that.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not the marketing guru, so go elsewhere for those needs.  BUT . . . I am loving Pinterest.  And I love blogging.  Those are my two favorites.  Best suited for my personality and schedule.  Find yours and enjoy them!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep like-minded people about you as you go this route.  It will help you find success.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love being one-hundred-percent Indie!  But it does entail a learning curve.  Hopefully "having gone before you," my lessons will save you time and frustration.  Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com for Indie-publishing tips and info. Plus don't miss out on J.A. Konrath's blog entitled A Newbies Guide to Publishing at http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/. He's the master.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For today, let me share a wise quote:  Obstacles can’t stop you. Problems can’t stop you. Most of all, other people can’t stop you. Only you can stop you.  Author Unknown

So don't let the naysayers sway you from your dream.  Keep writing!  Keep creating!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

If your Kindle upload worked fine and you are wondering why the same e-novel won't upload "pretty" within PubIt!, try a free download of Calibre software.  That may fix your formatting problems.  Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

With Indie-publishing so new and vibrant--and changing with each e-reader device's capabilities--we need to share what we know with others.  This book of mine is the first step.  It'll get you started and reduce your learning-curve time to an hour or two.  Wish I had had someone to show me the ropes and save me valuable days.  Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thankfully, there are levels of Indie-published. You can be like me, one-hundred percent Indie with the only exception being one cover out of six e-books. For my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys, _ I sought professional help (a friend of my son's). But, alas, being a struggling artist, I am attempting to create the cover for the prequel. I'll try my hand at it, but may have to resort to a barter--trading some copyediting skills for some drawing ones.

And that's the beauty of being Indie. You can hire all the help you want and need, if money is no object. Just like the big publishing houses do. Only better. You can avoid that agent's on-going percentage cut by being your own agent, or hiring a marketer on a job-by-job basis, all with a flat free. A one-time expense, not a lifetime recurring bill. You can avoid that publisher's cut, too, by going directly to e-book. Just keep in mind the other options for later, when the coffer is full: audio, paperback, hardback, video games, etc.

You think this e-book evolution is mind spinning now? It can only get faster, as our info age accelerates with new software/hardware. Hang on and keep writing!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You know, sometimes the art of creativity, the magic of writing, is some seemingly unrelated yet tangential element.  For me, it is clutter.  My mind cannot conceive of "play" while there is "work" in my sight, or nagging me in my thoughts.  So deal with it.  Set aside just fifteen minutes.  Shoot, even five minutes.  It's kinda like exercise, once you get transitioned through that first couple moments, it's easier, right?  Keep at it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a tip. Check out Ruth Harris's cover to her book _Zuri_. I love all of it. But today's post is just about her log line: _Africa. An orphan. A love story.
_
First, gotta note the wonderful use of alliteration here. But second, I need to start adding these log lines to my own covers. Yes, "a novel" or "a love story" or "a freelance copy editor" are log lines of a rather generic and bland nature.

I think they help sell your book, when done right. And work as well, IMO, as one of those short glowing reviews that show up on other books.

Happy Hump Day, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Indie-publishing is such a vibrant and dynamic field that new innovations are occurring all over.  For a glimpse into some of the updates since I e-published this book, feel free to search my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com.  It's a PG-13 spot mostly (FYI:  some cursing found in the GCB quotes posts), so everyone is welcome.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm devising an Indie-Author Business Plan.  A Daily, Weekly, Monthly set of deadlines.  It's a work-in-progress, being refined as I go.  But my major focus is daily writing/Final Editing/Cover Art activities.  To me, that's the best marketing plan--keep on writing those books!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazon Publishing acquired Avalon Books.  This is news from June 2012.  Even though it is only the second day of July, I bet there have been more developments in publishing that I do not know about.  Yet.  The Internet is an amazing world within our world.  Connecting us all.  Connecting us to all.  If you need up-to-date info, do an Internet search.  You will have more data at your fingertips than you will ever read.  And it's dynamic.  Always changing.  Forever updating.  Take advantage of this tool, as a research assistant, as a teacher, as a mentor, as a school of higher learning.  Then apply what you've learned to your writing career.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My tip for this week is to put a tagline on your book cover.  That, along with your cover, your title, even your name, become your sales pitch.  Make it good.  Plus it can also be used as the opening hook for your book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I share a revelation in Emotions in Writing, my newest post which my fellow authors may enjoy. Find it at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/07/emotions-in-writing.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

What a great time to be Indie-published with various online portals just awaiting our e-books. As an all-Indie author, among all my various duties as creator, promoter, marketer, publisher, cover editor, final editor, I find the final editing and cover editing cause me to pause. Realizing that, I'm going more with public domain pictures for my covers to get me over that hump. For the final editing portion, I just have to realize my books have a place in this world. I maintain authors have an overactive self-doubting gene. So, my advice today? Forge ahead. Do the best you can at this very moment. You've taken the classes, studied the basics (grammar, spelling, rhetorical devices), read other works and learned from them, so take your ideas and make them bloom on the page.  Good luck, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, read the posted instructions within KDP and elsewhere. But also, take courage. Take heart. take the leap. Take the risk. Follow your dreams. Sometimes Step Two doesn't materialize until you are deep into Step One. I firmly believe the fear, the supposed worry/doubt/anxiety, is a facade, a mist, nothing worthy of stopping you. Once you make that first stride into the unknown, that unpleasantness disappears. Go for it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I find the uploading to the four main online portals to be easy. It is the formatting that tends to be harder. Be sure to use Styles within Microsoft Word. Or, as one of my author friends does, use SeaMonkey instead of Word. I have yet to try that, but it is on my To Do list for checking out later. Stay cool. We are still having 100+ heat here in Texas.


----------



## Roz Morris (Apr 12, 2012)

Best tips I can give... learning about publishing is very important, but it's child's play compared with learning about writing. Don't forget to keep immersing yourself in your craft, to find critique partners who understand your goals and are good at nudging you to aim higher. We end up with so much to do when we're promoting and polishing our 'product' that this can fall by the wayside!
Best of luck - it's an exciting time to be a writer


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The particular elements you need to Indie publish are (1) courage and (2) self-confidence. Go for it! Wouldn't you rather go down in flames, knowing for sure all doors were closed to you, than to sit on the front porch of your retirement home when you are ninety and wonder if you could have made it? 

Not that those are your only two choices.

Remember:  YOU DID NOT FAIL. YOU JUST STOPPED.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I said this in one of my other threads today, but it bears repeating:

Do what you can do: write the next great book, buy/create the best cover you can at this moment with your funds/abilities, distill your novel into fifty-words-or-less for a killer description and then, once again, cut that down to a one-liner for your cover, a tagline that piques the curiosity of your potential readers.

Forget the rest. Don't worry about rankings, reviews, sales numbers. 

You do like I do: you work a day job as needed to pay your bills. And you wait patiently for your readership to find you.

Start early.

Like . . . now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I just finished reading Stephen King's _On Writing _and it is just wonderful. If you want some inspiration, read this one.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Labor Day to all you U.S. residents! Although, with my shift in careers from legal assistant to author/blogger/copy editor, I work on this holiday--and most of the others. The big difference is that, now I am doing what I love, it is fun not work. Come join me . . . dare to be what you really want to be. Not what your parents are forcing you into, or your spouse, or your best friend. You and you alone. You decide. Then go conquer the world with your talents.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you see the eighty-or-so-minutes-long presentation by Jeff Bezos as he launched the newest in the Kindle line of e-readers and tablets? He spotlighted three Indie authors and gave us all a round of applause. Thank you, Amazon, and especially thank you, Jeff Bezos. What if all publishing companies had that same mind-set and paid 70% royalties? What an amazing world we live in now. Take advantage of these opportunities.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love being Indie! And this is a dynamic industry, so things change and that's fine by me. Also, as an Indie with no budget, it all falls to me. So if you are a great starter, but put off those final edits (like me), schedule them into your day. I've got fifteen minutes set aside every day. Do I do it each time? No. But on the flip side, I had hree weeks where I did get to it, and some days it morphed into an hour or more. It's all good. Some people work better with a set schedule. Me. not so much. But I know all I have to do and have reminders about the stuff I tend to put off.  Whatever works for you, do that.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Go after your dreams, whatever they are, as long as they don't hurt someone. Focus. Finish. Stop worrying and just do! Even fifteen minutes a day, each and every day. No more excuses!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

To make a living on your writing, you need to start early and be prepared to wait (like with retirement earnings). For Indie-pubbed authors, like me, you may not write everyday as you also market, create covers, final edit, etc. But the best marketing is writing that next book. So keep at it. Daily if at all possible. Even just fifteen minutes every twenty-four-hour period will work wonders.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm reading/researching about business plans for indie authors and going to draft one of my own later today. Of course, the SBA has a generic business plan that you can take bits and pieces from to craft you own. You can even fill it in online, then print and save it to your computer. Here's that link: http://www.sba.gov/category/navigation-structure/starting-managing-business/starting-business/how-write-business-plan.

But the one that really struck me was a posting from author Susan Kaye Quinn on her five-year plan and how emotions and values weigh heavily in hers. Love that. Here's her link: http://www.susankayequinn.com/2012/09/creating-five-year-plan.html.

Whether you have a formal plan or just an urging, make writing a part of each day.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The best tip, marketing or literary, is to keep writing. There is some magic about having multiple books out that lures in readers. Although what number that is has not been singled out. It could be three, five or more. Regardless, keep writing. It hones your skills and you end up with more books with your name on it. Go for it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Take courage. Have faith. Just do it.

Come join us for NaNoWriMo. Being around other authors is this wonderful, soul-feeding event.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been posting daily NaNoWriMo tips on my blog over the last week or so. If interested, check it out at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Hope to see you at NaNo!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love NaNo. I recommend it for newbie and established authors.

On Day Four of NaNo 2012, inspiration hit. I now have a story idea that can carry me through to the 50K WC mark. Before I had short story ideas and wrote around the ones that excited me, trying to find my NaNo goal. Which I did. Thankfully. Usually I have my idea by 10.27, not usually 11.04. So I was worrying a tad. But no more! Good luck all NaNo participants!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You have what it takes already inside you. Don't let people around you talk you out of that. Don't let circumstances around you talk you out of your dreams either.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two more offerings in my lineup: a three-book and a four-book collection. Groupings of my nonfiction specifically for the Indie author. Which is a great idea for each of us. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have uploaded my Quotations Volume Two e-book that I have been formatting forever, it seems. But I have learned my lesson. Volume Three is already in progress and I am conforming each new quote as I add it this time, instead of doing all 117 pages (approximately 1500 or so individual quotations). It feels so great to be able to check off another WIP from my To Do list. Slow and steady wins the race for all, especially us Indie authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We lost Zig Ziglar this week. As a lifelong self-help aficionado, I hate to see one of the greats leave us. But it also should prod each and every one of us to do what is in our hearts. Trust that inner voice. As long as your desire hurts no one (including yourself), I would say you are on the right track. Kill your self-doubt by stepping out. Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am no marketing guru, but you don't have to be either. Just get your work cleaned up and beautified and online ASAP. And let time find your readership.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

COMMUNICATION. That is key in writing. Make it clear to your reader. 

Communication is also key in relationships. Make it clear to the special people in your life.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wishing love for all mankind.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year 2013! For tips on resolutions, check out my blog post at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/12/happy-new-year-2013.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Start early with your writing for time is a necessary element for your readership to find you. IMO, the right mix of marketing just hurries up the process. Start now!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hang in there, folks. Remember to capture life's travails as it could be revamped into a great scene in one of your books. All those details fade, so write them down while the emotions are fueling them.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems everything I'm reading this year about the state of our art mentions short stories. So I'm planning at least three collections of short stories this year. First one coming soon!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm working on getting out three short story collections this year and for each cover have reacquainted myself with MSWord Paint. Love it! It's great for people like me who are art-challenged. I like the added effects it can give your covers, such as a pebbled or glassy or oil painting feel, plus the reflective shadow of the cover if desired.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm halfway through reading Gladwell's _The Tipping Point_ and it's fascinating. His findings lend themselves to word-of-mouth advertising regarding books, leading to best-seller lists etc. Will let you know next week what else I find.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the weekend, besides spring-cleaning my office and having an allergic reaction to the dust, I read two great novels. First was _Keeping Caroline_ by Vickie Taylor. Just wonderful even if it did make me cry in parts. Second was _Tell No One_ by Harlan Coben. Enjoyed his writing and his twists-abound story. Recommend both. What was a surprise is how each book used a tree with initials on it, like M.B. + C.E. Only different initial in each book. And a different tree. In the first, a willow. In the second, not a willow (ha!). So keep a motif, a symbol, in mind for resonating with your story's theme when you are creating it. You don't even have to intentionally pick one. Sometimes it just shows up in your writing and, as you review same, it pops out, makes itself known to you. Reminding you to mention this at least once more in your book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My newest revelation is that the character arc is king when writing. Those plot points? They just serve as moments to screenplay the events that serve as growth catalysts to catapult our main character into a better being. This frees me. I was trying to plot points with no goal. Now, I know the end-all is the character's arc, his/her growth through bad situations. Kinda like life, hmm?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This marketing idea comes from The Tipping Point. I'm going through my highlights from that book. Here's an interesting thought that should work for us authors as we promote our works, as well. Gladwell states that an idea must take root broadly enough in culture, so it becomes evident in various "social cultures" like: art, film, music, fashion, TV, desires/new inventions. He goes on to ID "hot spot" cities (large centers of various social cultures mentioned above): NY, L.A., Chicago, Dallas, Seattle, Austin. And he states we need connections to broad, diverse groups, such as: actors, authors, doctors, lawyers, park lovers, politicians, railroad buffs, flea market aficionados, architects, people in the hospitality trade, etc.

I like that last line above. I've never bought into the idea that the MC must define the target reader group. Otherwise, why did I love the Harry Potter series? Or the Twilight series? Or any paranormal, for that matter.

So, yes, there will be some linear connections within your novel. For example, maybe the female MCs are part of an old-fashioned quilting bee. Definitely promote that to naturally tie in with hobbyists who then become readers. Use those obvious leads, for sure. But send your net far and wide. I believe our careers do not define us. Especially if we are stuck in a nine-to-five we hate, but pays the bills. Neither does our age define us.

Plus look at the TV/newspaper/radio ads. They hit on desires, emotions. Internal stuff. We authors should do the same. Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm studying poetry to strengthen my writing. I recommend starting with John Holland's _Dry Bones_. Just fascinating word choices. At one point he describes bites of fluffy white clouds. He is amazing. Also I am looking forward to a March online class on the seven (?) sentence structures used in writing and how we can vary them to make them our own. Plus that would keep us from repeating the same ole, same ole. Anyway, study always. Learn constantly. Apply it in your work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had a week off and, even though I love my work, I needed it. We should take care of ourselves first, so we have energy to give to others. Those nagging thoughts of things that have been bugging you? Do even just one of them and feel the freedom. Enjoy your own smiles as you encounter that job finally tackled. Organize your office so you can find important things. Go green. Be ergonomically correct. Eat the best food you can afford to put in your body from the perimeter of the store. One success leads to another. Start small. Start today. Start now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had more time in between jobs here lately so I've been getting to some organizing and decluttering and reading and researching. It's been fun. Plus it renews the spirit. Do something for yourself each day. Early in the day. That way, you aren't so inclined to be the martyr--always doing for others and yet never for yourself.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Read Rachel Aaron's _2K to 10K_ ebook and loved it. Recommend it to any author. It has so many relevant points but the one that hit me the hardest was to have fun with our writing. That is what I wish for all of us.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For Indies, here are two recent blog posts that may interest you:

1.	Great example of an opening paragraph addressing the who, what, when, where and forecasting the black moment. See: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/authors-heres-opening-paragraph-example.html
2.	Also a change in viewpoint may have you uploading those "unfinished" stories you have written so far. Check it out: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/do-you-have-wips-or-backlist.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Got several books from the library last week and have two great recommendations for authors. First, is Roger Rosenblatt’s Unless It Moves the Human Heart: The Craft and Art of Writing. He’s humorous and teaches us about putting the lightning in our work, knowing that exact word needed to get our reader into our mind-set.

The second book I have not finished reading yet, but have already bought my own copy of. It is Roy Peter Clark’s Writing Tools: 50 Essential Strategies for Every Writer.

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm rereading _How to Tell a Story: The Secrets of Writing Captivating Tales _by Peter Rubie and Gary Provost.

There is this great "Gary Provost Sentence" that has been expanded into the "Gary Provost Paragraph" which delineates all the plot points for your story. It's an awesome tool. Here it is (plot points underlined):

Once upon a time, something happened to someone, and he decided that he would pursue a goal. So he devised a plan of action and, even though there were forces trying to stop him, he moved forward as there was a lot at stake. And just when things seemed as bad as they could get, he learned an important lesson, and when offered the prize he had so strenuously sought, he had to decide whether or not to take it, and in making that decision, he satisfied a need that had been created by something from his past.

This is classic story structure. Just great, huh?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with the Boston community.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Get rid of distractions, dis-eases. That means paper clutter, mental clutter. That means toxic people, toxic jobs and toxic foods. Focus on what you want. "Resources" are not limited. Note the word "source" in "resource." You have within you what you need. Don't let external measurements (noting lack of time, money, awards) deter you from using the timeless gifts that only you can access--those within your heart, soul, mind. But don't be selfish. Share those with others.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a great book recommend for newbies and not. It deals with the internal stuff, the mind-set. Enjoy Dorothea Brande's Becoming a Writer from 1934. A universal work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out ThePassiveVoice.com for publishing news, good for the Indie and traditional publishing authors. Great tips can be found therein for authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A MUST READ for every author, traditionally published or Indie pubbed: Self-Editing for Fiction Writers by Rennie Browne and Dave King. I’m a freelance copy editor. I’m that grammar geek that looks at every keystroke—yes, literally every single blasted keystroke—in a manuscript. But I’m looking for the pure mechanics of communication from a jot-and-tittle perspective. Not this book. This is another level of editing, dealing with chunks like scenes, chapters, pacing, emotions. It is that Final Edit overview done by the author to hone his craft, perfect his skill. It deals with mechanics of scene building, dialogue, POV, interior monologue; how to effectively balance your narrative summaries with your immediate scenes; plus it relays techniques that give your stories that polished, professional stamp.

Gotta read it! In fact I will be rereading it to memorize all the many wonderful tips therein.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day! Take some time off, just for yourself. Which I should do more often.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan (LOVE _Firefly_). To review some writing tips, see my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/05/i-love-joss-whedon-i-want-more-firefly.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep learning your craft, whether it be online classes, actual classes at your local community college or four-year university, reading the classics, studying your favorite movies (not necessarily the ones that were box office smashes), reading how-to-write nonfiction, articles online, etc. I'm currently taking an online class from Jacqui Jacoby studying Joss Whedon's Firefly series. What fun! So keep at it. You can never stop learning...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Want some fun brainstorming/mindmapping tips? Here's my latest post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/write-who-you-are.html. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog post for added tips about writing and book reviews, such as this one: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/self-editing-for-fiction-writers-how-to.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend reading any Raymond Chandler novels featuring his detective, Philip Marlowe. His style is fresh (even some sixty years later). For a few lines to pique your interest, check out my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/raymond-chandlers-philip-marlowe.html.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_ remains my number two all-time favorite book (followed by the Bible), which makes her novel my number one fiction pick out of the (tens of?) thousands I have read over the years. Want some in-the-life-of tips from Ayn Rand? Check out my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/ayn-rand.html. Also I highly recommend Margie Lawson's class notes on how to edit your book into a promising bestseller. Here's my latest post regarding her offerings: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/margie-lawsons-writing-body-language.html.

Have a great week, all!


----------

